# Coffee Table



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

So I just got carpeting in my upstairs (except for the wide plank pine flooring - I'm keeping that!), which means my living room will no longer be filled with bedroom items.

So, despite already owning a coffee table, my gf has decided we need a new one to match the decor. Specifically, something like this:

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...ry-4-drawer-Coffee-Table/2087097/product.html

The difference is, its supposed to be "black". Which means she is probably thinking paint, and I'm thinking I want to atleast see the woodgrain of whatever I'm going to have to make - so I'm leaning towards a dark stain, really dark, but still allows *something* through to give it some character.

This one is 19"h x 42"w x 21" deep. One thing I'd like to incorporate is a glass top - which I'm going to steal from my existing coffee table, and I believe is 3/16" thick, 1/4" at the most. So my sizes will change based on the glass top, but not by much.

Since this is going to be super dark (and because I'm a poor 26yr old), I could use some ideas. I figure I'll just route the top and drop in the glass, so that shouldn't be much of a headache. Since I don't have the skills to do dovetails by hand, or the tools to do it by machine, I'm figuring on some basic joining. I also don't have a biscuit joiner (though I hope to get a cheapie for christmas!), which could pose a problem for the build of the rest.

So... we're talking (at the moment) a handheld drill, a 10" circular saw, a sawz all, a miter box and a saw, 5" random orbit sander, and other basics. Since I used to have access to much cooler tools at my old job, I'm at a bit of a loss.

Anyone have any design ideas, plans I can glance at, finish recommendations, and wood recommendations (light pockets to be factored in  )?​


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think by far the easiest route is going to be to . . . . . . get a new girlfriend! :laughing: 


Jusssssst kiddin ya a little there. Man I don't know what to tell ya. that table looks pretty cheap and this is the last day for free shipping on it. I'd say get it, remove the hardware, shoot it with black lacquer and put a big red bow on it before you put in under the tree. :shifty:


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I think by far the easiest route is going to be to . . . . . . get a new girlfriend! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Jusssssst kiddin ya a little there.


Really? I thought it was a decent enough idea :laughing:



TexasTimbers said:


> Man I don't know what to tell ya. that table looks pretty cheap and this is the last day for free shipping on it. I'd say get it, remove the hardware, shoot it with black lacquer and put a big red bow on it before you put in under the tree. :shifty:



My one problem (and I admit, it is a problem) - I hate spending money on something I can do myself. Now, if the easiest solution is... get a biscuit joiner.... I'll go get one. Its a great excuse  Besides, the 18ga nailer can stay on the christmas list 


EDIT**********

Just had a thought.... think I could get away with dowels for something like this? I could always do a crappy plywood drawer box now, and replace them with something better later... but if I could build the rest of it decent enough, it could stay


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I was funnin ya on buying the thing too. I'll blame it on Corndog and Daren they have been bad influences on me. I never used to joke around before they rubbed off on me. :huh: Yea. Right.

Anyhow, I would encourage you to build it of course. That's the whole point in becoming a woodworker. Building things instead of buying them. 

Yes I think biscuits would be fine for the top and pocket joinery for the frame since you don't want to learn mortise and tenon on your first project since I ALSO assume you want to get this one done fairly fast?

I have to run to town right now so without a protracted answer I would say since you already understand biscuits, and pocket joinery is so simple, I would stay with those two methods on this project since between them they will be sufficient on everything you need to join on that type of design. Everything from the drawers to the legs.

Of course we can only hope you get some other opinions and more detail. Don't get confused if someone comes along and says to ignore my advice. We all have differnet opinions that's what the place is for. 

Just weigh all your options after enough advice is given and go with what seems right for you. Sorry no details just don't have the time right now. 

Oh btw welcome.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Yes I think biscuits would be fine for the top and pocket joinery for the frame since you don't want to learn mortise and tenon on your first project since I ALSO assume you want to get this one done fairly fast?


Doesn't have to be. Since its for the house, and I think I'll be finished with all the door cutting (new carpet) re-doing closets (poorly done doors by previous owner, they don't all close), and a new small door in my basement "walkout" (I don't know who is 33"w x 38" tall, so more like a crawl-out) next weekend. Wouldn't be starting until after that, though I do need to put up a tree and put lights up around the house, so it may be between Christmas and New Years that I actually start.



TexasTimbers said:


> I have to run to town right now so without a protracted answer I would say since you already understand biscuits, and pocket joinery is so simple, I would stay with those two methods on this project since between them they will be sufficient on everything you need to join on that type of design. Everything from the drawers to the legs.


Ok, I think I'll look to biscuits for the top, and pocket holes for the rest. I think I'll work this up in CAD to see how I can get it all together.



TexasTimbers said:


> Sorry no details just don't have the time right now.
> 
> Oh btw welcome.


Not a problem! I'm working myself, so I probably shouldn't be on here anyways :laughing: Besides, you gave me the "sure, that'll work" comfort factor


----------



## tbone (Oct 8, 2007)

As far as dark stain or black paint..you should consider using an open-grained hardwood--oak, ash, elm. This would allow you to get the color your gal wants and also the wood characteristics you want.


----------

